# Villager Moving Rumors (guide)



## aetherene (Mar 7, 2014)

I've seen way too many people become victims of villagers moving out without warning even though many say they talk to their villagers everyday for rumors of people leaving or no pings at all.

Well, I'm going to teach you my way of dealing with moving rumors and how I've never lost a villager. I pretty much noticed this when I have attempted to cycle a few villagers out of my town and it works pretty dang well. It may take some time due to spamming your villagers with conversations.


*Overview*
This is a pretty simple, but it can take a little while with a lot of harassment to villagers. In your town, there are different kinds of rumors that villagers can tell. There are moving rumors, villager rumors, and the consequences of rumors.

---

*Moving Rumors*
You hear these rumors from villagers if someone is thinking of moving.

This is self-explanatory. This is what everyone looks for to stop their dreamies from moving. These usually show up about every three to four days. In my small experience with cycling, every four days is a better chance than three days.

---

*Villager Rumors/Consequences of Rumors*
When no one has no intention of moving, villagers will talk about these. (These are taken from the AC wikia, with the Peppy one added by me since it was missing.)

-Cranky villagers will state that rumors can be frightening.
-Jock villagers may ask to spread rumors about their latest world record, or complain that others say that they are a prince from another planet.
-Normal villagers will comment that they will only spread rumors they have seen themselves.
-Smug villagers may remark that they have done things with other villagers, but refuse to elaborate on the details.
-Snooty villagers will use fabricated examples to show the player that simple rumors can spread very quickly.
-Uchi villagers will complain that rumors are circulating that they are known for one sport, when it is in fact another. 
-Peppy villagers will ask the player for any gossip, think you are keeping something secret, and ask for you to spread the details.

I repeat. *WHEN NO ONE IS MOVING, VILLAGERS WILL TALK ABOUT THE ABOVE RUMORS.*

---

*What to do*
Every day when you load up the game, talk to your villagers. Talk to them until you either get the village rumors (depending on the personality type) or rumors of someone leaving.

*TALK TO MORE THAN ONE VILLAGER.*

If you hear village rumors from one villager, move on to another villager. This is to prove that there is no one moving.

In my town, the Cranky villagers are the biggest gossips and almost always tell me when someone is gonna move. I have two in my town. So when doing this method, I talked to Gaston. He gave me a village rumor and I thought all was good. Well, when I talked to another villager (Deirdre, I think), she told me Gaston was thinking of moving.

Therefore, you need to hear village rumors from more than one villager in order to be safe that no one is for sure moving. I've found that it is easier to get moving rumors out of villagers than village ones, but you still need to harass them until you've learned for sure that no one is thinking of moving.

Hopefully this guide makes enough sense and will prevent anyone from losing any more dreamies. I commonly talk about this method in threads, but I thought it would be time to actually make a small guide so that people can see it all together.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

I think each town got a different gossip-er~ My town biggest gossip spreader is my peppy. My reliable information come from them~


----------



## aetherene (Mar 7, 2014)

I harass quite a bit of my villagers but my Crankies and my Uchi are the biggest gossips. But to be safe, I harass everyone for village rumors.

Before knowing about village rumors =/= no movers, I would suffer long periods of talking to villagers only to get village rumors and no moving ones. That's how in my experience, four days is better than three days to get someone to think about moving.


----------



## Dev (Mar 8, 2014)

Giving this a shot while I'm cycling; seems really useful, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2014)

usually my snooty gossips


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for putting this together. Quite helpful and I will be using these tips


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 8, 2014)

Good guide for people


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 8, 2014)

Whoa, thank you SO much!!! I didn't know that, this is going to save me SO MUCH TIME, OH MY GOD. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! Seriously I wish I'd known this ages ago I had no idea there was a correlation ;; oh god thank you <3333


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm bumping this, I've started to use it and it is great!


----------



## Sholee (Mar 10, 2014)

this is a great guide! I refer back to this guide multiple times! Thank you!


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 10, 2014)

In my town the top gossipers are the snooty, followed by normal, then lazy.


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 11, 2014)

I need something confirmed on this subject:

Is it possible for villagers that are about to move to be in their houses? If not, could I just talk to one villager that is currently inside until I hear one of these rumors and be sure that the one I heard it from is not about to move?

If this is the case, I would save so much time.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

My normal and uchi gossip A LOT and they are the two I go to in my cycling town, since I use the "ignore" method to cycle villagers out  but this guide is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 11, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> I need something confirmed on this subject:
> 
> Is it possible for villagers that are about to move to be in their houses? If not, could I just talk to one villager that is currently inside until I hear one of these rumors and be sure that the one I heard it from is not about to move?
> 
> If this is the case, I would save so much time.



Yeeeeeees. Always. ALWAYS CHECK. Those *******s will be sitting in their houses or off in the museum like it's no big deal. Always. Check.

And again bless you for this guide, it's helped immensely.


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 11, 2014)

Can I assume that the latest villager who moved in is immune to moving out (i.e. talking to that villager alone will reveal who is moving)?

Also, if there is a new villager plot or someone who just moved in (in boxes), does that mean there will be no rumours of move-outs too?


----------



## calintz (Mar 11, 2014)

Silverwind said:


> Can I assume that the latest villager who moved in is immune to moving out (i.e. talking to that villager alone will reveal who is moving)?
> 
> Also, if there is a new villager plot or someone who just moved in (in boxes), does that mean there will be no rumours of move-outs too?



in my case, i'm guessing this is true - however, others have told me, that their last will ask to move out frequently or the day after they've settled in. i wouldn't risk it until you've got a good feel of your town.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 11, 2014)

Great guide, before, I would keep track of the average number of days it takes for the next villager to move out after the previous one has asked and been denied. I'm doing this right now because I have an unwanted guest...
I'll share my own info/research/whatever you call it:
1) It takes 3-5 days before the next villager wants to move out.
2) Silent movers tend to be villagers that are ignored.
3) if creating a new character to get rid of villager, be sure to get through all that instructional/introductory stuff that villagers will tell you when you first move in, after that, the moving prompt will be started, the first villager will ping to move out as early as 2 days
4) villagers that want to move out will always be wandering through town, they will not be in shops or houses


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 12, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> usually my snooty gossips


same.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for this ... Totally cleared up a lot of questions I had and made it all fit together! LOL


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 13, 2014)

Another question: usually how often do villagers want to move out? I had Fang ping me yesterday and Poppy doing the same today. It can't possibly be everyday right?!


----------



## aetherene (Mar 13, 2014)

Silverwind said:


> Another question: usually how often do villagers want to move out? I had Fang ping me yesterday and Poppy doing the same today. It can't possibly be everyday right?!



Usually it's 3-5 days. Four is pretty normal for me, unless everyone is spreading village rumors.

But I have had the rare instance where someone pinged me to move and the next day, I got another ping. So keep that in mind and harass villagers for rumors everyday.

Also, if you plan on not playing for long periods of time, make sure to stop someone from leaving before saving and quitting and starting your hiatus. No one will move after you've stopped someone from moving.


----------



## Prisma (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks  this will be helpful


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 13, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> Great guide, before, I would keep track of the average number of days it takes for the next villager to move out after the previous one has asked and been denied. I'm doing this right now because I have an unwanted guest...
> I'll share my own info/research/whatever you call it:
> 1) It takes 3-5 days before the next villager wants to move out.
> 2) Silent movers tend to be villagers that are ignored.
> ...



Can someone else independently confirm this?  This will save me from some unnecessary reloading the game over and over to talk to everyone at least once.  

Also, can someone also confirm or dis-confirm that the villager has to be outside?  

Thanks for the great guide!


----------



## aetherene (Mar 13, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> Can someone else independently confirm this?  This will save me from some unnecessary reloading the game over and over to talk to everyone at least once.
> 
> Also, can someone also confirm or dis-confirm that the villager has to be outside?
> 
> Thanks for the great guide!



In my experience, a moving villager will not be in shops, but they will be in their house or outside. It's more common to have them outside, but there were a few times I had to save and quit to get a moving villager outside and to ping me.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 14, 2014)

Really helpful, thanks for this.


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

Omfg I talked to Chrissy and everyone else, then it was Bunny Day...I didn't play the next day, and when I went back on it yesterday, CHRISSY WAS IN BOXES </3

Chrissy get yo lil bunny ears here after the 16 villager cycle


----------



## aetherene (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you hear any village rumors when you talked to two or more villagers before Bunny Day? If not, you should keep going back to talk to them until you do.

It's hard to get rumors out of villagers during festivals, especially when the whole town is involved (Halloween, Toy Day, Festivale, Fishing/Bug Tourney, etc...) because they are involved in the festivities. You either have to talk to them before the event starts or after (in the case of the Fishing/Bug tourney).

And if it has been 3-4 days since your last villager has asked to move, always be more alert to find out who is moving.


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 16, 2014)

I just realized there's no mention of what lazy villagers will say when no one is moving...


----------



## fairyring (Mar 16, 2014)

I think there are a few other rumors than these, actually. From Uchis I do get the one listed but more often Fuchsia tells me that she heard a rumor that [insert villager] is entering a [insert sport] tournament and maybe we should ask him or her ourselves. I haven't had anyone moving after hearing that one, either, so I think that counts as a village rumor along with a few others not listed here. The only ones I've found that don't count are the rumors about the mayor/player (like bell-pincher etc), and the ones about other villager's friendships (tangy and lolly are always together, etc).

As far as lazies... actually I'm going to go talk to Zucker until he says his, because I know I've heard it before, but I can't remember what he says. xD


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 16, 2014)

The one time a rumored mover was not outside for me, was another villagers' birthday - Rasher was the mover, and he was helping celebrate. 
I couldn't get him to ping me when I opened the gates, either. I had to wait until the next day when, sure enough; he pinged.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2014)

Do lazies actually mention anything? D: I'm afraid I'll need to talk to one to get them out, but won't know what they mention ><; I usually try talking to the person I want out to build friendship a little.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2014)

OH I think I got it
I just talked to Punchy and he said
"There's a rumor that I have a ___. But now everyone thinks I have a famous ___ collection! Rumors can be scary, don't you think?"


----------



## fairyring (Mar 20, 2014)

^ YES that's the one! That's definitely it.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 23, 2014)

Bumping this since it's quite helpful  
^ Ya!  I think Lazy villagers will mention that (mine just did ) XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

ahhhh I was just thinking about bumping this today!! thank you for doing that for me gracelia  <3


----------



## Amykins (Apr 23, 2014)

I talk to each and every one of my villagers every day to prevent this from happening, and I STILL get a nasty surprise when I log in sometimes. :/ Whoever designed the moving mechanics in this game is one sadistic sad sack!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhh I was just thinking about bumping this today!! thank you for doing that for me gracelia  <3



of course!! i'm waiting for you to do it the next time 



Amykins said:


> I talk to each and every one of my villagers every day to prevent this from happening, and I STILL get a nasty surprise when I log in sometimes. :/ Whoever designed the moving mechanics in this game is one sadistic sad sack!



ya... my boyfriend sadly lost Alfonso even though he does this too!!(


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow thanks, this is really helpful!
I just skimmed it, but I'll read it later and use it for future reference.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for posting this guide. This is very helpful. 

I almost died laughing when you mentioned if a jock villager speaks of rumors that he's a prince from another planet. That totally killed the serious vibe of this thread XD


----------



## Rochelle (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep I always do this, waiting for pings are just too unreliable, and Mr. Unicorn always informs me straight away if someone is moving out (Such a gossip lol!)

I actually like to talk a lot to my villagers, especially my dreamies I already have, so I don't even feel like its a chore


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> of course!! i'm waiting for you to do it the next time
> 
> ya... my boyfriend sadly lost Alfonso even though he does this too!!(



you got it 

and jeez, idk how you can lose someone even if youre doing this @_@;;; [sweats nervously]


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 24, 2014)

Melba (normal) always tells me when someones moving


----------



## Flyffel (May 10, 2014)

What do lazy villagers say when nobody is moving?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Something about rumors being scary and having to live up to them

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm that's jocks


----------



## fairyring (May 10, 2014)

Flyffel said:


> What do lazy villagers say when nobody is moving?



they say that they accidentally bought a duplicate item but now everyone thinks they have a world-famous collection of that item and that rumors can really spiral out of control. they say that OR that one of the other villagers has ticklish feet and that they're going to use it to their advantage. xD


----------



## Flyffel (May 10, 2014)

Wait so there are two rumour versions for each personality?


----------



## fairyring (May 10, 2014)

not all of them, but some have two!


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 10, 2014)

I hadn't realized that villagers said that when no one was moving. This was a very helpful guide. Thank you for writing it. c:


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 10, 2014)

i found the threaaad


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 8, 2014)

This needs more bumping.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you for this guide <3 life SAFER


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 8, 2014)

I always looked for the actual moving rumors. Never thought to consider the other rumors were a clue and useful as well. Thank you for this


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2014)

Niiiiiccccee. Very helpful!


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2014)

This is so helpful! I wish I had found it before Fushia moved out unexpectedly  But now I won't let it happen again!


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 8, 2014)

This is really interesting and helpful. I'll have to test it out some before 100% adhering to this but thank you for the guide!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 9, 2014)

While the constant dialogue can be tedious, this has always been super helpful for me when cycling. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## moonchu (Oct 9, 2014)

very helpful, definitely needs more bumping. i had no idea.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Oct 9, 2014)

Very useful.

One time I thought no one was moving because no one was pinging me. Then I talked to Lobo, a cranky wolf and told me that ankha was moving. I had talked to ankha a lot of times that day and I was shocked.

I quit saved my game and went to ankha... and she pinged me about moving.


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok so I tested this out aaaaand to me it wasn't foolproof at all. Even though I got the exact dialogue described here from Wolfgang about rumors being scary and whatnot, a few days later Olivia was in boxes without having pinged or anything. Sooo this did not work for me. I'm glad my sister picked Olivia up cus otherwise I would have been pretty sad over losing her but not many are that lucky so people, be careful with this!

EDIT: Clarificatiooon: I talked to Wolfgang a lot, he told me about rumors being scary, time traveled 5 days forward, Olivia is in boxes.


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you for this thread, I have subscribed so I can refer to it.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 19, 2014)

up~ go and subscribe for future reference~


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 22, 2014)

B U M P I N G 

so more can get useful tips here​


----------



## aetherene (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh my. I didn't realize that this was still going on haha. I'm glad that this has helped people a lot and I hope it continues to do so


----------



## Dog (Oct 22, 2014)

This is really helpful, thank you very much! I'm going to add it to my list of references for sure. <3


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 26, 2014)

This has helped me immensely, it deserves another bump.


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 28, 2014)

B U M P I N G ! !​


----------



## Elise (Oct 28, 2014)

Just thought I'd let everyone know... I've been doing this since I found this guide a few months ago and I haven't had any villagers move since then. It's extremely helpful and I would recommend to everyone!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Oct 28, 2014)

Good guide, TYVM! Will start using now, as I am TT'ing to get a villager moved out in my one town, while making sure no one I don't want to move leaves in the other (both on the same DS).


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Oct 28, 2014)

This is great, I might need it later to get Diva out of my town.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 30, 2014)

friendly bump


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 8, 2014)

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 15, 2014)

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 26, 2014)

H O L I D A Y

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan (Jan 31, 2015)

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't know about this... this is wonderful!! Thanks


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 31, 2015)

Good guide! I didn't know that villagers would say the normal rumours when no one is moving out  I thought they just used random dialogue


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 1, 2015)

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Acnl-Forever (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for this guide!


----------



## Lou (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for this guide!
I am always worried someone will move out so I am regularily checking out the rumours ^^; great guide!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

The jocks will live up to the fact that they're an interplanetary figure of royalty (like Vegeta or Prince Bunston).


----------



## Eldin (Feb 3, 2015)

boop!

this is very helpful. c:


----------



## Lou (Feb 3, 2015)

bump for awareness !


----------



## PinkWater (Feb 3, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The jocks will live up to the fact that they're an interplanetary figure of royalty (like Vegeta or Prince Bunston).



Holy crap, I got that Starfy reference.


----------



## Sun (Feb 4, 2015)

ty so helpful!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh wow thank you so much for this I had no idea that when they talk about rumours in general no one is moving. I've lost quite a few dreamies so I'll definitely remember this from now on and hopefully not lose anyone again ^^ Thanks again!


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 5, 2015)

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ
​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 6, 2015)

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 7, 2015)

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { *B U M P * } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨
​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 8, 2015)

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P* =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 9, 2015)

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { B U M P } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 12, 2015)

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 13, 2015)

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread has made a MASSIVE difference for me while I was cycling for the first time this week. I'm done with that nightmare now thank god (lol) but the rumor thing is so incredibly helpful even when you're not trying to purposely get people out of town... bumpity-bump~


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 16, 2015)

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 19, 2015)

*

B U M P*​


----------



## Maruchan (Feb 20, 2015)

B U M P


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 1, 2015)

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 5, 2015)

Recently, I've been super indecisive in contemplating on letting go of one of my villagers.
This guide here have been very helpful as I did a bit of TT back & forth.
Still indecisive.

Hopefully the info in this thread would be somewhat helpful to others too! ^^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Holy crap, I got that Starfy reference.



[scout]YES!!![/scout]

By the way, this thread is 363 days old.


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> By the way, this thread is 363 days old.



This game, AC:NL, is waaay over 363 days old. It's still active. Hence the reason we are in this particular forum.  
This thread, created on 03-07-2014, the *content* in its OP is still very relevant.
So yeah.


----------



## elle7 (Mar 6, 2015)

This is so helpful, thank you!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 6, 2015)

I will definitely use this too! thanks for keeping it bumped


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 7, 2015)

It seems that every villagers has a "best friend" (the one that they give gifts to, visit, etc, and the definitive way to tell this is the villager that goes to their birthday party is their best friend) and that villager is usually the one who says something about a villager moving.  For example, Wendy is best friends with Willow, so she tells me when Willow wants to move
It could just be a coincidence though


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 28, 2015)

VioletsTown said:


> Can someone else independently confirm this?  This will save me from some unnecessary reloading the game over and over to talk to everyone at least once.
> 
> Also, can someone also confirm or dis-confirm that the villager has to be outside?
> 
> Thanks for the great guide!



I feel like I've done enough cycling to confirm this.
While the villager will ALWAYS be outside, it's important to keep in mind that they might be doing something that prevents them from pinging, such as fishing, watering flowers, shaking trees or pulling weeds (just during the animation) or even having fleas! If you've gone a few days without a ping while cycling and you notice that someone is fishing, there's a good 90% chance that they want to move. Simply save & quit and come back to see if they're still fishing / doing whatever. If the villager has a flea, you need to remove the flea first and then save & quit 
Hope that helps!

EDIT: as mentioned below, attending someone else's birthday party also counts as an action that would NOT make someone ping (they are technically outside *shrug*)!!


----------



## June (Mar 28, 2015)

BluebellLight said:


> It seems that every villagers has a "best friend" (the one that they give gifts to, visit, etc, and the definitive way to tell this is the villager that goes to their birthday party is their best friend) and that villager is usually the one who says something about a villager moving.  For example, Wendy is best friends with Willow, so she tells me when Willow wants to move
> It could just be a coincidence though



Yeah, I think it might be easier to get some information out of certain villagers. This happened to me when Lolly wanted to move. Lucky and O'Hare (esp O'Hare since she was over at his house a couple of times) told me just after a couple of convos (like less than 5 tries) that Lolly was moving. Same for Pietro and Rolf haha


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 28, 2015)

The ONLY time I've known the mover to *not* be outside was on a different villager's birthday - the moving villager was helping celebrate.

This happened a long time ago in Lancre (which I have not played in for a while) and more recently in a cycling town.

I find sometimes that I get moving/otherwise rumors more quickly out of villagers who are in their houses. 
If the villager is inside his/her own house, there is no chance that THEY are moving.


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 11, 2015)

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { *B U M P * } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨
​


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 19, 2015)

This is very handy in helping players to determine whether anyone is thinking of moving.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 19, 2015)

Bump.

Really helpful thread. I showed this thread to my friend last night because they just lost a villager and I wanted to help them for future reference. Also helped me.


----------



## mari8076 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you very much for this thread!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 2, 2015)

Villager rumors saved me from losing TWO dreamies before. Rosie had told me how Ruby was thinking of leaving, and then surprisingly enough, a few days later Ruby comes and tells me that Mira is thinking of leaving. Seriously, this guide can save lives and hearts.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you! Hopefully it won't happen to me again now D:


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

This is really helpful, thanks.


----------



## Serif (Aug 2, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Villager rumors saved me from losing TWO dreamies before. Rosie had told me how Ruby was thinking of leaving, and then surprisingly enough, a few days later Ruby comes and tells me that Mira is thinking of leaving. Seriously, this guide can save lives and hearts.



Agreed. I'm sorta glad it got bumped up and I honestly wish it was Stickied at the top of this forum. I pmuch live my (virtual) life by this guide.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a life saver!


----------



## Dewy (Aug 5, 2016)

Bump!

I thought I'd bump this again because I keep seeing people lose thier villagers. It's an incredibly useful method of keeping dreamies in place, and it always works if you follow it exactly

I have _never_ lost a villager that I wanted to keep because I use this guide. I go on loooong hiatuses, sometimes for several months, and when I come back all of Primrose's residents are always still there (hint: no one will move away if no one is moving on the day you leave. so stop someone from moving, save and quit, then tt as far ahead as you'd like -- or just go on your long hiatus and when you come back your dreamies will be fine)


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 5, 2016)

ankha and tutu are the biggest gossips for sure


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## amazonevan19 (May 25, 2017)

Bump. INCREDIBLY HELPFUL GUIDE. 

Why isn't there a rumor category for lazy villagers btw?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 25, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> Bump. INCREDIBLY HELPFUL GUIDE.
> 
> Why isn't there a rumor category for lazy villagers btw?



Lazy villagers will mention that they accidentally bought an extra item, but now there's a rumor going around that they have a world-famous collection of that item


----------



## demondays (Oct 13, 2017)

Bump, do normal villagers say that it's best not to spread a rumor until you look into it yourself?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 13, 2017)

demondays said:


> Bump, do normal villagers say that it's best not to spread a rumor until you look into it yourself?



Yes, that's their phrase when no one is moving! It's nice because it's one of the shortest ones too.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 13, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Yes, that's their phrase when no one is moving! It's nice because it's one of the shortest ones too.



I think that's the only rumor they got that indicates if someone is not moving. Lazy villagers and Uchis, for example, have two different rumors that mean the same thing.


----------



## Daysie (Oct 14, 2017)

I always talk to my villagers before I close the game. When they begin to talk about rumors I know nobody leaves.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 14, 2017)

Not very accurate at all.

It says villagers talk about rumors when nobody is thinking of moving.. 
My villagers talked about rumors all day, then Wolfgang pinged to move.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

I've heard of this from a tumblr post. Good to know the guide is here too.


----------



## ctar17 (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't explicitly look for rumors, they just pop up or the villager wanting to move pings me and asks.  I might have to keep a better eye on them now though...


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 18, 2017)

just gonna bump this again because I have a question:

today, a cranky, lazy, and a normal all told me that they heard a rumor about me, that I'm a social butterfly. Does that mean someone is thinking about moving out?

- - - Post Merge - - -

just gonna bump this again because I have a question:

today, a cranky, lazy, and a normal all told me that they heard a rumor about me, that I'm a social butterfly. Does that mean someone is thinking about moving out?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 18, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> today, a cranky, lazy, and a normal all told me that they heard a rumor about me, that I'm a social butterfly. Does that mean someone is thinking about moving out?



Rumors about your human characters do not indicate whether someone is moving or not. There may or may not be someone thinking about moving.
Keep trying until the normal says "it's better to look into a rumor before you spread it" or the others say any of the phrases on the OP.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 18, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Rumors about your human characters do not indicate whether someone is moving or not. There may or may not be someone thinking about moving.
> Keep trying until the normal says "it's better to look into a rumor before you spread it" or the others say any of the phrases on the OP.



ok, thank you!


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 18, 2017)

I've heard the basic rumor talk from villagers (rumors are scary from cranky types for example), then had a villager ping to move the same day.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 18, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> I've heard the basic rumor talk from villagers (rumors are scary from cranky types for example), then had a villager ping to move the same day, so the rumor theory/info is incorrect.



Was the villager who told you the rumor the same one that pinged? Because they mislead you by pretending no one is moving when they are themselves. 
If two different villagers tell you their respective rumors, then it's 100% safe.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 18, 2017)

No, it wasn't the same villager.


----------



## demondays (Nov 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> I've heard the basic rumor talk from villagers (rumors are scary from cranky types for example), then had a villager ping to move the same day, so the rumor theory/info is incorrect.



Ya ok :/ I've been using this for 4+ years and it's never failed me so say what you will about it but it always works


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

great guide! my biggest gossiper is probably my cranky


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 25, 2017)

excellent guide except for one thing: what do lazies say in the OP?

It seems like they missed that personality's rumors. I already know 2 which are "I got a (item name) but now everyone's saying that I have a whole collection." and "Did you know (villager name) had ticklish feet?"

unless you have a town full of lazies, this probably isn't going to affect people much. I just wanted to point that out in case they wanted to know.


----------



## demondays (Nov 25, 2017)

Do snooty villagers say that 'rumors can be vicious' when nobody is thinking of moving?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 25, 2017)

demondays said:


> Do snooty villagers say that 'rumors can be vicious' when nobody is thinking of moving?



Yes they do


----------



## demondays (Nov 26, 2017)

squidpops said:


> Yes they do



Ok awesome!!! The only thing that confuses me about this guide is that it doesn't have the exact dialogue that villagers say


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 3, 2018)

~Bump~

This has helped me so much, I just find the rumors and jump a day when I?m trying to move villagers out


----------



## Chungus (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi, guys! Sorry for resurrecting an old thread. I just want to clarify something about the no-move rumors. If I hear from multiple villagers that no one is moving, can I save, quit, and go on hiatus?

Or do I have to personally stop a request to move before going on hiatus?


----------



## Kristen (Jun 5, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Hi, guys! Sorry for resurrecting an old thread. I just want to clarify something about the no-move rumors. If I hear from multiple villagers that no one is moving, can I save, quit, and go on hiatus?
> 
> Or do I have to personally stop a request to move before going on hiatus?



ignore me lightspring is right, I was thinking new horizons


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 5, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Hi, guys! Sorry for resurrecting an old thread. I just want to clarify something about the no-move rumors. If I hear from multiple villagers that no one is moving, can I save, quit, and go on hiatus?
> 
> Or do I have to personally stop a request to move before going on hiatus?


I could be wrong, but I think you need to make sure absolutely no one is moving before going on a hiatus. If it’s been only a couple of days since turning down the last mover, you‘ll be fine. If it’s been more than a couple of days, a couple of villagers may gossip about who is thinking about leaving the town, and once you find the mover and stop them, you can save & quit on the same day and go on your hiatus. I’m pretty sure once this happen you can pretty much go on a hiatus forever.


----------

